# Trust and transparency coonect the dots



## mahbm (Sep 2, 2014)

Long story short being cheated on emotionally and sexually for three years two main woman a few others short term. Nowin MC and working on jt for five weeks now. Vowed to have no contact. Still swears there is none but was already caught in a lie once. Yesterday he mentioned a concert going on and how our daughter would have liked to go. I am stalking everyone on all social media. She justt happens to go to the concert, I say the link makes me think they are still in contact. Amazingly the postcomes down, a few hours later after 5 weeks of stalking her accounts she adds privacy so I'm blocked. Am I connecting dots that are not there? Ofcourse he denies they are in contact. I deny there are any coincidences. Now what?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

mahbm said:


> Long story short being cheated on emotionally and sexually for three years two main woman a few others short term. Nowin MC and working on jt for five weeks now. Vowed to have no contact. Still swears there is none but was already caught in a lie once. Yesterday he mentioned a concert going on and how our daughter would have liked to go. I am stalking everyone on all social media. She justt happens to go to the concert, I say the link makes me think they are still in contact. Amazingly the postcomes down, a few hours later after 5 weeks of stalking her accounts she adds privacy so I'm blocked. Am I connecting dots that are not there? Ofcourse he denies they are in contact. I deny there are any coincidences. Now what?


Do you have access to his cell phone records? How about his actual phone?

What kind of phone does he use? If it's an iPhone, have a look at this...



GusPolinski said:


> Wondershare Dr. Fone
> 
> The above link is for the Mac version of Wondershare's Dr. Fone app. There is a Windows version available as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mahbm (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. But am I crazy. Reading something into nothing.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think so, no. Look, there may be nothing to it, but you're right to be suspicious. IMO you'd be (at the very least) naive to think nothing of it, and maybe even a little foolish to not look into it at all.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Married to a serial cheater. Been there, done that. She would hold me tight, tell me how much she loves me and that me leaving her is her biggest fear. Then, the next morning she would go have sex with one of her affair partners behind my back. Any little scrap of circumstantial evidence was quickly explained away and my sanity was questioned. 

I was the crazy one, because I kepts seeing signs that she said were nothing. The only problem was I was right. The ENTIRE time. I didn't know with who, where, when or why. But I sensed something was going on. In the end, when I caught her, guess what? She said it was my fault because I kept looking and I should have just trusted her. SMH. Yes, serial cheaters are that crazymaking.

Maybe your situation is different. Keep your eyes open, don't be afraid to snoop. But don't give up your info until you have the smoking gun you feel you need. Every time you confront, you teach them to get better at concealment if they are cheating, and you undermine any potential for R if they are not. Best to sit on your info and use it to dig deeper until you are satisfied nothing is going on, or you get the smoking gun.


----------



## mahbm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Trust and transparency connect the dots*

Thanks both. I see the logic in keeping the info until needed or sure. Hope I can find the sanity to do that!


----------

